# NISSAN B14 GA15DE



## sabs (Oct 11, 2016)

HELLO

MY NISSAN SUNNY CAN REV MORE THAN 4000 RPM. AT 4000 RPM THE GEAR LEVER START SHAKING. IT ALSO DOES NOT CHARGE THE BATTERY


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

for the gear lever: maybe its the transmission mount, not so sure...

for the charging: how are you sure its not charging? is the battery light on? did you check if the alternator is charging with a multimeter? voltage if engine is on should be approx. 13-14 volts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

